# How important is nose?



## LooksPSL (May 22, 2019)

I have a pretty fucked nose, I can get surgery for just 2k. How important is it?


----------



## Alexanderr (May 22, 2019)

Depends on how bad it is. If it’s really bad then getting it fixed is really important.


----------



## SikKunt (May 22, 2019)

Depends on other facial features


----------



## DarknLost (May 22, 2019)




----------



## samm735 (May 22, 2019)

kinda feel like nose is crucial to harmony of face, rhino gonna help me improve a lot i think


----------



## shibo (May 22, 2019)

Very


----------



## rockndogs (May 22, 2019)

Very important. Without it its really hard to breath


----------



## Deleted member 470 (May 22, 2019)

it only matters if it's really big or really small imo


----------



## Deleted member 483 (May 22, 2019)

if you go on over to lookism they're gonna say a big robust nose is needed to be a chad, idk what to think tbh


----------



## ibetucnt (May 22, 2019)

very. it's in the middle of the face

A nose can help you win at least 2 points


----------



## Kawhi (May 22, 2019)

Very important for facial harmony. Show photo


----------



## Lil_KINJA (May 22, 2019)

My nose looks like this. How fucked am I?


----------



## Carnivore (May 22, 2019)

A bad nose will destroy you; a good nose won't make much of a difference from a normal one.


----------



## Demonstrator (May 22, 2019)

Does it fit your face and other features?:
If yes === No surgery needed
If no === GET SURGERY OR ROPE BRAH


----------



## ibetucnt (May 22, 2019)

Lil_KINJA said:


> My nose looks like this. How fucked am I?



very fucked. you can't be good looking if your nose is big. 

don't @ me with model pics with big nose, they are models because everything else is perfect


----------



## justanothergymcell (May 22, 2019)

It is a lot more important that PSL forums think it is. But muh David Gandy hurrrrrrr.

For example, if you have thinner face, having a thin nose and defined bridge is a must. However, in this scenario, most PSL advocates will say nose doesn't matter and to get a wraparound implant for your narrow cuck jaw or 3 different orthoganic procedures instead. 

It all depends of course, but nose is an underappreciated looksmax.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 22, 2019)

Very important, If my nose wasnt a big fucking blob I could actually be considered human


----------



## elfmaxx (May 22, 2019)

very


----------



## Chowdog (May 22, 2019)

I think my nose is big but yet good looking and suits my face, if it suits your face you good if not you are very fucked my friend


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (May 22, 2019)

it must work harmonically with the rest of the features, shit nose can ruin the harmony of the entire face


----------



## Vishnuk (May 22, 2019)

weissbier said:


> Very important, If my nose wasnt a big fucking blob I could actually be considered human


rhino is cheap and simple brah


----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 22, 2019)

Mogs


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 22, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> rhino is cheap and simple brah



Will get


----------



## Heirio (May 22, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> View attachment 57261


not sure what your point is that nose shape is ideal. where the nostrils are off to the side. Chico and sean o'pry both have the same type and so do most gl ppl


----------



## Vishnuk (May 22, 2019)

Heirio said:


> not sure what your point is that nose shape is ideal. where the nostrils are off to the side. Chico and sean o'pry both have the same type and so do most gl ppl


Agreed. Even if the nostrils are flared up and the nostrils look big, the nose itself is a good shape


----------



## justanothergymcell (May 22, 2019)

Vishnuk said:


> rhino is cheap and simple brah


It's actually neither.


----------



## reddollars (May 22, 2019)

I need rhino my shit got a dorsal hump


----------



## Esteban1997 (May 22, 2019)

I dont know bro But what I know is that i dont feel like looking myself in the mirror anymore


----------



## Deleted member 656 (May 22, 2019)

If it's a failo frontally, it's very important. If it's a failo from the profile, it's important. If it's not a failo from either, it's not important.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 22, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Depends on how bad it is. If it’s really bad then getting it fixed is really important.


----------



## MD_Hopeful69 (May 22, 2019)

important but rhino is a difficult srugery as well as revision, make sure you find a good surgeon


----------

